# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  СИДДИ И ВАЙШНАВЫ

## Арсений Глазков

Харибол!Скажите пожалуйста можно ли вайшнавам развивать сидди.
http://my.mail.ru/mail/oriool/video/...tml?autoplay=1\

----------


## Арсений Глазков

http://my.mail.ru/mail/globtm/video/aurveda/916.html

----------


## Арсений Глазков

http://my.mail.ru/mail/antis_/video/2196/1030.html

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

второе и третье видео - фокусы. Первое очень похоже на фокус.

----------


## Арсений Глазков

Видео это просто так

----------


## Арсений Глазков

Главный источник Истины ВЕДЫ
Сиддхи - мистические способности.

Мистические сиддхи.
В Бхагават- гите Вьясадева дает секретарю сына, Санджайе, способность видеть на расстоянии, не утомляясь и не испытывая ни голода, ни жажды и слышать все диалоги, знать все мысли, которые возникают у воинов на поле боя Курукшетра. Такое явление называется гуру-сиддха, ученик передает слова своего учителя без искажений. Эта сиддха приводит к тому, что сердце слушающего начинает меняться. Сам изначальный звук проникает в тело говорящего через Аджна-чакру и выходит через звук.В мантра-шастре говориться что, состояния гуру-сиддха можно достигнуть через мантра-сидху (совершенство в определенной мантре или мантре панчаратрики), повторив ее одну тысячу раз, умноженную на количество слогов в этой мантре. Например, вы достигнете совершенства в восемнадцатислоговой Гопала-мантре, – повторив ее 18000 раз; в двадцатичетырехслоговой Кама-гайатри, – повторив ее 24,000 раз и т.д. Харе Кришна маха-мантра не зависит от этого правила, так как даже один раз прочитав только Харе Кришна можно обрести высочайшее совершенство любви к Богу.
Достичь мантра-сиддхи значит, что человек обретает совершенство в определенной мантре и быстро получает блага или плоды этой мантры. В основном "сиддхи" означает достижение того, что предлагает мантра. Например, Хануман мантра-сиддхи дает даршан Ханумана и такие благословения как сила. В Брахманда Пуране приводится другой пример мантра-сиддхи: "Повторение Нрисимха Кавачи 32000 раз с чистым сердцем дарует самое благоприятное из всех благоприятных вещей. Материальное наслаждение и освобождение считаются уже доступными такой личности". Сам Господь Брахма сам достиг совершенства мантра-сиддхи, прочитав Гопала-мантру тысячи раз, далее, в трансе медитации, Брахма увидел Господа Говинду и духовный мир Голока Вриндаваны.
Основные сиддхи:
анима - становиться меньше наименьшего;
махима - больше наибольшего;
лагхима - легче наилегчайшего;
прапти - получать желаемое;
ишитва - создавать что-либо необычное или разрушать одним усилием воли;
пракамйа - исполнять любые желания
вашитва - управлять всеми материальными элементами;
камавасайита - быть способным творить невозможное.
Второстепенные сиддхи:
анурмиматтвам - невосприимчивость к голоду, жажде и т.д.;
дурашравана - возможность слышать на очень далеком расстоянии;
дурадаршанам - возможность видеть на очень далеком расстоянии;
маноджавах - передвигаться со скоростью света;
паракайаправешанам - внедряться в тела других живых существ;
сваччханда мритйу - способность умереть по своему желанию;
деванам сахакридадаршанам быть очевидцем игр полубогов и апсар;
санкалпа самсиддхи - максимально использовать свою решимость;
апратихатагатих - беспрепятственно повелевать другими;
камарупам - принимать любую желаемую форму;
акаша-прадип - возможность греться от любого источника тепла, удаленного на любое расстояние.
Это основные из второстепенных сиддх, на деле разновидностей мистических сил насчитывают несколько десятков.
Но самая значительная сиддха называется СИДДХА-ЛАЛАСА – стремление к духовному совершенству. Она открывает и все остальные сиддхи.
Приведем пример проявления сиддх, известный практически всем. Иисус продемонстрировал некоторые мистические силы, необычайные для Запада, но хорошо известные йогам в Индии. В Евангелиях сообщается, что Иисус ходил по воде – йоги также обладали способностью (лагхима-сиддхи) становиться легче воздуха и, ходить по воде. Иисус умножал хлеб и рыбу – йоги тоже могли умножать свой собственный образ, (камавасайита-сиддхи) и переносить возможные предметы, включая хлеб и рыбу, с далекого расстояния (прапт - сиддхи). Далее, Иисус исчез из гроба, придавленного огромным валуном – йоги тоже способны были уменьшаться до самых маленьких размеров (анима-сиддхи), чтобы спастись от демонов.
Эти чудеса не были редкостью в ведической культуре, и чудеса, явленные Иисусом, слишком похожи на чудеса индийских йогов, чтобы считать это случайным совпадением.
Положение, в котором находится живое существо, связано также с его сенсорными возможностями. Любой человек, который находится в материальном мире, некогда обладал и может обладать восьмью основными мистическими совершенствами. Что такое мистические совершенства? Это, как мы говорим, сенсорные, экстрасенсорные совершенства: гипноз, телепатия, знать прошлое, настоящее, будущее и т. п. Есть разные способности. Например, по предмету можно узнать всю судьбу человека, по фотографии вылечить или, наоборот, убить. Есть разные возможности, и все это реальность. Они действуют. Сейчас в США рассматривают проект закона об астральном преступлении, то есть, в уголовном порядке будут наказываться люди, которые заказывают кого-то астральным киллерам. Можно, в самом деле, на астральном плане убить любого человека. Поскольку люди лишены знания о том, что есть другие миры, другие проекции, через которые можно воздействовать, то они даже не знают, от чего умирает человек и что его можно убить на астральном плане. Нанимается киллер, платятся деньги, на астральном плане он приходит во сне и убивает человека. Никакого состава преступления на материальном уровне. Просто у человека во сне остановилось сердце. Американцы в своих научных исследованиях полностью это подтвердили и, более того, даже решили ввести в уголовный кодекс статью за это. Есть специалисты, которые разбираются в том, как найти таких преступников. Они тоже обладают определенными способностями.
Итак, есть 8 основных мистических совершенств, 12 подчиненных, всего около 94 мистических совершенств. Откуда такое их разнообразие? Все они являются нейтральными, добродетельными или негативными. 94 мистических совершенства имеют демоны. Они обладают всеми ими, но не употребляют никогда эти совершенства на благо, а только во вред. Демоны, или асуры, являются олицетворением зла в материальном мире, а суры, полубоги, являются олицетворением добра. Между сурами и асурами происходит вечная война. Асур на санскрите означает материалист. Асур – это и есть демон. Безбожие – это основное качество асура. Он пытается достичь всяких мистических совершенств, не принимая Бога. Такова асурическая природа.

8 основных мистических совершенств

На санскрите мистические совершенства, сенсорные способности называются сиддхами.выделяют 8 основных мистических способностей,и несколько десятков второстепенных.
Анима-сиддхи – э то способность становиться мельче мельчайшего, возможность стать маленьким. Такое качество называется масштабированием, то есть, человек может изменять свои масштабы с помощью определенного процесса. Человек может стать маленьким, меньше меньшего, уменьшиться даже до размеров атома. Каждый человек когда-то владел этими способностями. Вот от этого у нас есть такое чувство, вы наверняка замечали в детстве: "Ух, сейчас бы маленьким стать, раз и пролезть". Если бы у человека не было этих способностей в прошлом, или они в нем не были бы заложены, то он не смог бы даже так подумать: "Я бы стал маленьким и прошел". Тот импульс, который позволяет нам думать, что мы можем стать маленькими, не что иное, как наш подсознательный опыт..в виде подсознания эта память вырывается наружу, но тело уже другое.
Лагхима-сиддхи – значит стать легче перышка или легче воздуха, возможность левитации, антигравитации, то есть, подниматься, летать, ходить по воде. Христос по воде ходил – это проявление лагхима-сиддхи, то есть, способности изменять гравитационные поля тела.
Прапти-сиддхи – это способность человека достать все, что угодно и откуда угодно. Представьте: раз – и у человека в руке появляется какой-то предмет. Он достает его через определенные эфирные каналы. В другом месте предмет исчезает и появляется в его руке. Но если вы не знаете, что это такое, то вы будете думать, что это он создал этот предмет. Он его не создает, а достает – это прапти-сиддхи.
Махима-сиддхи – способность стать тяжелее тяжелого. Последнее упоминание о такой способности: был такой Гаичитахеи, один из мастеров боевого искусства. Насколько я помню, в 1985-м году он умер. Он публично демонстрировал на телевидении свои способности. Его вес был 52 килограмма, но он мог, стоя прямо на весах, утяжелиться до трехсот килограмм и уменьшить свой вес до 15-ти. Когда он становился 300-килограммовым, то люди не могли его сдвинуть. Его еле-еле поднимали, но тело его не менялось. Это проявление махима-сиддхи
Ишитва-сиддхи – создать или уничтожить что-нибудь по своему желанию. Это когда вы можете создавать предметы и переводить в разрушенное состояние – то есть, не надо ни к чему прикасаться, достаточно просто думать об этом. Это происходит при помощи определенных внутренних звуковых вибраций. Вы повторяете про себя определенные мантры и переводите свое тело в особое вибрационное поле. Определенные вибрации связаны со звуком. Звук же есть тонкий и грубый. Возможно, вы знаете, что если стучать по граненому стакану и найти соответствующую ноту, а потом воспроизвести ее, сказав: "Га!", – стакан распадается на мелкие кусочки. Даже сейчас люди, не обладающие особыми способностями, знают, что можно воздействовать на любой предмет путем звуковой вибрации, и он может разрушиться.
Вашита-сиддхи – способность управлять всеми материальными элементами и подчинять своей воле других людей. Сейчас такие сенсорные способности в какой-то степени демонстрируют экстрасенсы, гипнотизеры. Диапазон этих способностей связан с кармой живого существа. Поэтому видим: кто-то на полметра взлетает, в лучшем случае, кто-то по воде бегает..предметы материализовывает, как, например, Сайи Баба. Это все считается угасшими способностями, сейчас их почти ни у кого нет. Поэтому Христос и говорит в Библии: "О чем говорить с вами, когда даже на локоть вырасти не можете?"
Пракамья-сиддхи – способность исполнять любые материальные желания других живых существ. Как, например, в сказках джин или золотая рыбка появляется и говорит: "Давай три желания, я их исполню". Человек загадывает – и они исполняются.
Кама-васайита-сиддхи – способность по своей воле принимать любую форму, то есть, человек может превращаться и не только в живых существ, он может превращаться даже в материальные предметы.

Свараса-ментальная волна

Для Бога нет ничего внешнего, все внутри. Его психические волны - это наша вселенная. Различные волновые длины Его психических волн образуют всех различных существ. Подобно этому в умах людей, в результате их разнообразного мышления, создаются волны с различными волновыми длинами. В каждом существе средняя волновая длина, являющаяся результатом взаимодействия всех этих волн различной длины, есть ментальная волна существа, свараса, собственный поток. Благодаря этой сварасе существуют различия между одним индивидуумом и другим – их собственные амбиции и точка зрения. 

Любитель гашиша оказался в незнакомом городе в Азии. Он пытался наладить связи, но при этом опасался полиции. В конце концов он сел не тротуар и стал делать движения руками, словно управляя воздушным змеем, при этом не имея никакого змея. Прохожие шли мимо, смотря на него как на сумасшедшего, пока, наконец, не подошел один человек, который, посмотрев, как тот управляет невидимым змеем, осторожно наступил на невидимую нить. Первый сразу же признал в нем другого любителя гашиша и сказал: "Эй, ты не знаешь, где можно купить гашиш?" Их сварасы были подобны, и поэтому они поняли друг друга.

В соответствии со сварасой Господа, Параматмана, определяется поток всего Космоса. Когда свараса единичной сущности и "Высший Поток" Бога, разнятся, это человеческое желание или амбиция не может быть осуществлена, потому что индивидуальный поток не может идти против универсального.
Сотворенные существа должны двигаться в соответствии с Его волей, другого пути нет. Образование, интеллект, престиж, - все это бессмысленно, бесполезно, если не направлено параллельно Его потоку. Долг мудрого - любить Его и двигаться в Его потоке. [Мудрый] говорит: О Господь, я ничего не хочу от Тебя, я хочу лишь двигаться в Твоем потоке. Пусть осуществится Твое желание, я не желаю ничего более!

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

думаю, если придет, отказываться не стоит. )
Жизни может не хватить развивать, сил, терпенья, обстоятельств, концентрации и пр.

----------

